# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Picsou - roux et blanc tout doux très très câlin, 8 ans - Dpt 30

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Picsou
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 30 - Gard
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* associationccommechat@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

LE minou tout doux ❤
Picsou 8 ans, a été trouvé lors du confinement, dans une déchetterie déserte fermée depuis 1 mois et demi.
Il était dans un état de maigreur extrême, déshydraté, plein de tiques et très fatigué.
Il a été soigné et requinqué par sa famille d'accueil. Il va maintenant très bien, il est donc prêt pour trouver sa famille.
Picsou a beaucoup d'amour à donner et à recevoir, il est très câlin, et apprécie la douceur et le calme.
Il est ok avec les chiens et les chats.
Il faudra à Picsou une famille calme sans enfant en bas âge, en appartement ou maison avec terrasse sécurisée.
Il ne faut pas qu'il est accès à la rue car il y a trop souffert...
Stérilisé, testé Fiv et Felv négatifs.
Frais d'adoption en don libre (minimum 50)

Association C Comme Chat
associationccommechat@gmail.com



https://www.facebook.com/association...pe=3&__tn__=-R

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Lapin masqué

Ce Picsou est une merveille !!! ::  Dommage que mon petit chien ne soit pas d'accord avec moi  ::

----------


## doriant

apparemment rien de nouveau pr Picsou  :Frown:

----------


## doriant



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

allez une gentille famille pour ce beau PICSOU

----------

